
Who handles conversion rate optimization where you work? - nathanlippi
Patio11 has talked about the mythical &#x27;markdev&#x27;.  A developer or engineer who spends most of their time using code to generate revenue in a more direct way than building product.<p>I&#x27;d be curious to hear how most companies handle optimizing for revenue.  Are you the mythical markdev where you work?  Does a traditional marketer do it?  Does no one do it?<p>Also, for some context, sharing approx. number of employees and industry would be illuminating.
======
ig1
Generally at most companies past a certain size it's done by a product manager
(who might sit in marketing/product/tech) and often via a tool like optimizely
rather than direct engineering.

~~~
nathanlippi
Interesting. From what I've heard, past a certain (large) size, some companies
build their own frameworks that allow much more customization to fit their
problem domain.

But I'm guessing that 95% of companies who are data-driven do use a third
party tool like Optimizely or VWO.

